# 37 pieces of flare



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

_Bonus points if you can guess the movie reference._

Lens Flare. Good or Bad?
Can it be used judiciously? 
We shade the light source, use lenshoods and flags, point away from the sun, do everything we can to avoid getting flare in our photos. Lens makers use nanocrystal coating, multicoating, ED Glass, Super ED Glass, Super Duper Whooper ED magical glass to avoid ghosting and flare.

But is there an art to incorporating flare? Is there a flair for flare?
Share photos and discuss the use of flare to add flair to your pictures.

Don't be afraid to go all JJ Abrams.
Though, at what point is there just TOO much flare?


----------



## limr (May 28, 2016)

"Yeah, I do want to express myself, okay. And I don't need 37 pieces of flair to do it. *flips bird*"

Sometimes I like flare. Other times, it ruins the shot. It's kind of like porn: I can't explain it, but I know it when I see it 

I think it works in these because it helps create a mood and doesn't distract or obscure:



Day 245 - Sun beams on grass by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 245 - Sunset over Hudson by limrodrigues, on Flickr

In this one, though, it's too much. It's dominant and not aesthetically pleasing:


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

If you're talking about porn and flare that's just Japanese censorship at work.


----------



## limr (May 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> If you're talking about porn and flare that's just Japanese censorship at work.



Yes yes, but the real question is do I get my extra points???


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

limr said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking about porn and flare that's just Japanese censorship at work.
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

does this count as lens flare?


----------



## Ysarex (May 28, 2016)

Joe


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> View attachment 122361
> 
> Joe


I award you 3 out of 5 JJ Abrams.


----------



## LARZRARZ (May 28, 2016)

I like it when used tastefully or artfully. A natural flare is certainly better than the PS rendered one (actually to be honest I don't know this for sure because I haven't rendered a lens flare in PS since version 7 back in high school). I used to put that chit on everything. 

The first remake of Star Trek movies is a good example of too much for me. A couple years ago some friends and I decided to make a drinking game of it and take a drink every tie there was a flare. By the end of the first scene our 40s were gone and we were all wasted.


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

LARZRARZ said:


> I like it when used tastefully or artfully. A natural flare is certainly better than the PS rendered one (actually to be honest I don't know this for sure because I haven't rendered a lens flare in PS since version 7 back in high school). I used to put that chit on everything.
> 
> The first remake of Star Trek movies is a good example of too much for me. A couple years ago some friends and I decided to make a drinking game of it and take a drink every tie there was a flare. By the end of the first scene our 40s were gone and we were all wasted.


Did you know that there is a person on JJ Abrams whose job is to shine a flashlight at the camera lens? 
Flare adds a sense of faux reality to a computer generated image. Just like the tracking and focussing shots found in Firefly and Battlestar Galactica. 
Flare gives me a sense of chills when it's done right. Kinda like in the new Star Wars movie. Adds a sense of wabi sabi like it's actually a camera in space.


----------



## LARZRARZ (May 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> LARZRARZ said:
> 
> 
> > I like it when used tastefully or artfully. A natural flare is certainly better than the PS rendered one (actually to be honest I don't know this for sure because I haven't rendered a lens flare in PS since version 7 back in high school). I used to put that chit on everything.
> ...


I don't think wabi-sabi would be the right term for it since it's done intentionally, but I get what you mean.


----------



## LARZRARZ (May 28, 2016)

Wabi-sabi may be a worthwhile topic of it's own here. Many people, especially visual creatives, have a hard time accepting imperfections (myself included).


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

LARZRARZ said:


> Wabi-sabi may be a worthwhile topic of it's own here. Many people, especially visual creatives, have a hard time accepting imperfections (myself included).


I would gladly choose an imperfect image of something interesting than a perfect image of something that feels contrived.


----------



## LARZRARZ (May 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> LARZRARZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wabi-sabi may be a worthwhile topic of it's own here. Many people, especially visual creatives, have a hard time accepting imperfections (myself included).
> ...


Both have their place and their pros and cons. I think a "perfect" and contrived image can still be just as interesting as one that is imperfect.


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

LARZRARZ said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > LARZRARZ said:
> ...


Imperfection in an image gives this scandalous voyeuristic vibe that makes it more tantalizing and real.  You know what I mean? It's like plastic Beverly Hills doll vs real girl next door.


----------



## LARZRARZ (May 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> LARZRARZ said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...


I do know what you mean. Mix that with a long lens and you'll really add to that voyeuristic feeling.


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

You might enjoy this photographer's work. Some flare lots of flair. Definitely creeper vibe.  Alison Jackson 
Which proves that photography can be all blurry and grainy and casual but yet be brilliant.  Yes there's lens flare too.


----------



## Rick50 (May 28, 2016)

I love adding flare. Seems it can be an extra touch.


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

the flare is real and not added digitally
from an old experiment in surrealism.
This image is not retouched.



Conclusion, modern lenses are designed not to produce lens flare.
Lens flare is easy enough to create and really difficult to use well.


----------



## table1349 (May 28, 2016)

Whoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## limr (May 28, 2016)

That reminds me of one I took a few years back with the Canon point and shoot:




Day 34 - Bird and sun by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam (May 28, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Whoooooooooooooooooo


Wrong Flair *LOL*


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 28, 2016)

Office Space. 'We need to talk about your flair.'  'Flair's about fun.'


----------



## chuasam (Jun 21, 2016)

Flare glorious Flare


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2016)

chuasam said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoooooooooooooooooo
> ...


Is this the Flair you wanted???




Rich's little girl.   Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 21, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Stealing and not crediting photos from the Internet again?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2016)

chuasam said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Well since it was for a non commercial commentary post, fair use would probably apply.  Notice I said fair use not Flare use.


----------

